# DNA-Lemon Skunk



## purpdaddy (Nov 22, 2009)

Here i go again fellas got sum beans in and i got 1 Lemon Skunk from DNA genetics..It was the centerfold of HighTimes December issue.It was free and feminised so i said what the hell.
Its in a 5 gal. bucket.Canna Aqua nutrients.
Using the frame for my tent i ordered with Reflectix insulation for the walls.im missing a rod but will find one soon as it is not a big matter right now.
2 pumps with 2 airstones and 2 feeder tubes!

Its germing as we speak and is about to crack.I have it in a moist papertowel in a tupperware container wrapped in towel underneath a heatmat on low.
Heres pics fellas.


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 22, 2009)

Rockwool in 5.8 ph treated water.Lettin it soak good.






Lemon Skunk






Tupperware bowl wrapped in towel






Tupperware bowl wrapped in towel under heatmat on low











5 gal bucket.






2-large round airstones,feedertubes,waterpump






Missing a rod but it wont hurt nothin,its really sturdy..ill have sum pics of a lil plant here in a min!It germs really quick like this!Enjoy.
PuRp


----------



## Lt Shiny Sides (Nov 22, 2009)

Awesome setup! This should be an exciting grow. Good luck.


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 22, 2009)

nice man, subscribed


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 22, 2009)

This is until i get my other place where i can grow lots of plants..but thats going to be a minute i think.


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 22, 2009)

check this....
[youtube]YFQ8UEXVDIw[/youtube]


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 22, 2009)

This is from DNA....







*DNA Genetics - Lemon Skunk Cannabis Seeds*

Not Currently Stocked. Due to be stocked - *Only available in female* Our Price From £37.50 
6 Seeds - *Out of Stock*
13 Seeds - *Out of Stock*




Tell a Friend |




Add to Wishlist

*Lemon Skunk Cannabis Seeds *are a cross hatch between two Skunks with phenotypes chosen for their zesty lemon characteristics. With a Lemon Mother, which has been kept in Vegas for over 20 years, and a Father hand picked here in Holland, you know you are getting a heavy hitter! 
The Lemon Skunk is a good yielder that will grow tall with a high calyx ratio. These *Cannabis Seeds *grow great smelling buds that are green with thick orange hairs make her one of the sweetest and tastiest strains if cut down between 50 - 56 days.
The Lemon Skunk has a special place in our hearts and our Trophy Cabinet!




1st - Outdoor, Highlife Cup (2007)


----------



## howak47 (Nov 22, 2009)

love the setup man !!!!!cant wait to watch this grow! my friend that went in with me on the beans got the DNA lemon skunk and i got the green house lemon skunk ready to see what the dif is !!!!


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 22, 2009)

howak47 said:


> love the setup man !!!!!cant wait to watch this grow! my friend that went in with me on the beans got the DNA lemon skunk and i got the green house lemon skunk ready to see what the dif is !!!!


Hell yea bro..are yours germing yet?


----------



## Theanswerto1984is1776 (Nov 22, 2009)

Very Nice Purp!! Can't wait to see the results!! What watt MH is that?


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 22, 2009)

Theanswerto1984is1776 said:


> Very Nice Purp!! Can't wait to see the results!! What watt MH is that?


That is a 400w MH and HPS setup in a cooltube.I ordered a vortex 6" inline canfan for ducting.


----------



## Theanswerto1984is1776 (Nov 22, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Rockwool in 5.8 ph treated water.Lettin it soak good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you replace that rod with PVC maybe?


----------



## howak47 (Nov 22, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> check this....
> [youtube]YFQ8UEXVDIw[/youtube]


thats a bad ass video!!!!


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 22, 2009)

Theanswerto1984is1776 said:


> Could you replace that rod with PVC maybe?


SURE THE HELL CAN!!!!!! THANX BRO..
i was sitting here wondering where i could find a peice of alluminum pimpe,,bit the pvc will do just fine!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 22, 2009)

You kno im subscribed pimpin


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Nov 22, 2009)

Love those skunk strains! Tall one I see. 

Starting to build bucket's myself just in case I have too many fems in the bp. You think it makes any difference in the size of the netpot on a bucket? I would think not much but I'm net with that set-up.


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 22, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Love those skunk strains! Tall one I see.
> 
> Starting to build bucket's myself just in case I have too many fems in the bp. You think it makes any difference in the size of the netpot on a bucket? I would think not much but I'm net with that set-up.


MaN i was thinking the same damn thing yesterday..i still got my AG pods and after i struggled with cutting the hole in the top(i did it ghetto)(almost cut my finger off..LOL) i was thinking i couldve just used like 2 of thoses..but i think rose uses 2- 3" or 3.5" net pots in one 5gal bucket..i was thinking of doing that(it could have been done)but im growing one bushy ass MONSTER!Im gonna topp prolly 2 or 3 times before i throw into 12/12 and supersrop if necessary!Thanks for comming fellas im just waiting on Uncle Rose


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 22, 2009)

lookin good man say where did you get that fan ima have to order one here pretty soon gotta vent my tent, shit that lac is bad ass fool ima be headin ur way before to long my man. bout to transplant that afghan tomorrow to foxfarm soil, got it in compost now lol.


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 22, 2009)

http://www.dchydro.com/product/2741/Vortex-6-449-CFM-Powerfan/
link for the fan.
im waitin on you fool drive that lac down here but holler first cause.well you know...HAHA im always schemin and plottin!

I know well since i ordered the canfan i can use my tent now!lol...But it gets so hot down here(u know) you gotta vent ,duct then vent again plus other fans man it would be sum shit to keep the temps down in a tent like ours...but it can be done.

Hell yea bro keep me posted of whats what with afgan..listen to that old Ro..thats what that nigga raps about alot..Him and lil keke..Thats what put me on that strain!No shit!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 22, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> http://www.dchydro.com/product/2741/Vortex-6-449-CFM-Powerfan/
> link for the fan.
> im waitin on you fool drive that lac down here but holler first cause.well you know...HAHA im always schemin and plottin!
> 
> ...


 hell yea fool thats whats up man im gonna take pics of my tent tomorrow with my dads digital camera and the bud i harested and the plants i got left.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Nov 22, 2009)

I was thinking about that after I posted and the hole/net pot is just the vehicle and I have a feeeling that the roots will get big no matter what. Big roots, big plant. Maybe it's just the res size that counts in a bucket.


----------



## Spoon420 (Nov 22, 2009)

i got some lemon skunk coming my way, im interested to see this thing grow... sub'd


----------



## mattso101 (Nov 23, 2009)

werd up. DNA's gear is AMAZING!!! I have grown Reserva Privadas C99 aswell as the L.A Confidential. I have smoke the chocolope and the Martian mean green. I have been interested in the LS myself
check out my current La confidential grow...1 week till harvest
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/137632-mattsos-la-confidential-grow-16.html


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 23, 2009)

mattso101 said:


> werd up. DNA's gear is AMAZING!!! I have grown Reserva Privadas C99 aswell as the L.A Confidential. I have smoke the chocolope and the Martian mean green. I have been interested in the LS myself
> check out my current La confidential grow...1 week till harvest
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/137632-mattsos-la-confidential-grow-16.html


Man i want sum cindy bad!


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 23, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> I was thinking about that after I posted and the hole/net pot is just the vehicle and I have a feeeling that the roots will get big no matter what. Big roots, big plant. Maybe it's just the res size that counts in a bucket.


Das right MC..Look at the AG...lil holes..BIG plants and roots! I can see clearly now the rain is gone....


----------



## Lt Shiny Sides (Nov 23, 2009)

The res is definately a bigger factor IMO but one advantage to bigger net pots is more stability. I have 3.75" pots and my 5' plant is not very stable.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Nov 23, 2009)

You think it's the counter weight of the hydrotron?


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 23, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> You think it's the counter weight of the hydrotron?


i think its the size of the root mass inside the cup that gives it more stability!.


----------



## Mongobud (Nov 23, 2009)

400 on one big girl, can't wait to see her Purp. May wanna think about cleaning up that net pot hole a bit to help with light leaks and bugs, gnats especially. I just use duct tape...just make a square with the tape to make a tighter fit with the netpot...dunno if that make sense. I'm lit and I've been writing this for like 20 minutes.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Nov 23, 2009)

Don't know if there is much difference in actual weight of the root mass between a 4" and 6" net cup but I could be wrong. However, I do wear a size 12 4e shoe and it's really hard to tip me over if I haven't partaken yet that day! LOL! Probably it's the weight distributed over a larger surface area that provides the stability.


----------



## Lt Shiny Sides (Nov 23, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> You think it's the counter weight of the hydrotron?





MostlyCrazy said:


> Don't know if there is much difference in actual weight of the root mass between a 4" and 6" net cup but I could be wrong. However, I do wear a size 12 4e shoe and it's really hard to tip me over if I haven't partaken yet that day! LOL! Probably it's the weight distributed over a larger surface area that provides the stability.


 Exactly. I think the larger amount of hydroton, plus spread out in a bigger pot, provides a lot more stability. I haven't decided yet but I think I'm gonna grow just 2 feminized plants next time in 6" net pots ScroG style. So many options...we'll see. I have to finish this grow first


----------



## starhawk2888 (Nov 23, 2009)

I have a Lemon Skunk and an LA Woman plant going now. After 3 weeks there about 6" and hearty as hell. Working on getting better lighting on them though.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Nov 23, 2009)

I ordered a bucket lid with a 10" netpot just in case my 4 LSD fems get to be too much for my grow area. Figured that by the time I realize it they may be quite big and that would allow me to transfer netpots, roots and all.


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 23, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> I ordered a bucket lid with a 10" netpot just in case my 4 LSD fems get to be too much for my grow area. Figured that by the time I realize it they may be quite big and that would allow me to transfer netpots, roots and all.


That LSD is LemonSkunk ,,,,Uh?


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Nov 23, 2009)

I heard that too. It's Mazar and Skunk but doesn't smell lemony. Might be a different pheno though. Maybe I should order some and do a grow off in the same tank! LOL!


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 23, 2009)

The Lemon Skunk is peeking its lil tail out!

But only one badthing..i lost my camera..i dont know if i let someone borrow it or what,think mom lost it..Im gonna get a DAMN good one this time.No less than 600.00..Thats my limit on a camera.
Anyone that knows about camers...GO to www.pcmall.com and see what the best camera on the site for the price i stated..Please i know nothing really about camers!
Please PM ME!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 23, 2009)

say fool i transplanted the afghan to foxfarm soil into a gallon pot lost some roots but i gave it some root stimulator im gonna need to order one of those fans for my tent im tryin to upload pics but its takin forever and i got a bunch


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 23, 2009)

posted for this one... I also have a dna LS freebie from the tude cant wait.


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 23, 2009)

Wheres ROSEMAN???


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 23, 2009)

im wonderin the same thing man


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 23, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> http://www.dchydro.com/product/2741/Vortex-6-449-CFM-Powerfan/
> link for the fan.
> im waitin on you fool drive that lac down here but holler first cause.well you know...HAHA im always schemin and plottin!
> 
> ...


 im gonna order one monday man for shure then ill be set


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 24, 2009)

My CERES Purp Fem beans just arrived! Attitude is getting quicker andquicker everytime!Damn im impressed!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 24, 2009)

Damn sounds good, i might have to go with them on of these days, tho there is a single seed site i found has has good rating and killer prices


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm just gonna stick with attitude


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 24, 2009)

im just starting a kandy kush from reserva privada....
Had an issue with the dna bean.... its disgusting...sprout yet never grew.... still alive tho...
but alll my other infants look good...
so im intersted to see how yours works out....
Lemon skunk was one of my initial choices..... nice pic!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 24, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> I'm just gonna stick with attitude


yea i kno, i was just saying, Attitude is good, but this other site has way better prices/selection, and is just as legit


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 24, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3438416]yea i kno, i was just saying, Attitude is good, but this other site has way better prices/selection, and is just as legit[/QUOTE]

Well shit homie share the knowledge!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 24, 2009)

when i order im using them

http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 24, 2009)

sounds like a good site man ima have to go there and check it out


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 24, 2009)

yea if you go to the second page of seedbank review there is a thread on it, sounds pretty good, i just like the fact that you can buy single seeds, instead of a 10 pac of one strain


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Nov 24, 2009)

I used them for my first order ever and it worked fine if you want single seeds. I bought about 6 seeds and they all germed.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 24, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3438976]yea if you go to the second page of seedbank review there is a thread on it, sounds pretty good, i just like the fact that you can buy single seeds, instead of a 10 pac of one strain[/QUOTE]
yea i like the 1- pack ones tho for outdoors


----------



## ent931 (Nov 24, 2009)

damn purp new thread thats whassup and if lemon skunk taste just as good or better then the super lemon haze i grew then man ur gonna love its ultra lemon taste and it taste just like freakin lemon heads its crazy not sure on da high doe cuz i felt the indica high but not as much as the super silver haze but regardless ur gonna love the taste trust me


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 24, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> I used them for my first order ever and it worked fine if you want single seeds. I bought about 6 seeds and they all germed.



Yea thats why i am going with them, gonna get some good single fem seeds, but im sure the prices are close to the same as attitude when it comes to the 10 pac, but you cant beat those single prices, all you gotta do it clone them and your set, tho i wouldn't mind a male, so i can collect pollen


----------



## DirtyPirate (Nov 24, 2009)

'Sup Purp!

Good lookin' shit, I'm posted.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 24, 2009)

I've got one of these germed and already been growing for about 2 weeks. 

It's in fantastic condition and I'm pumped. 

Scribed and watchin this one.


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 25, 2009)

Damn its taking a longtime for this bean to germ..just a lil crack hardly noticeable..Im giving it 2 more days and im discarding it with a CERES purp.


----------



## Roseman (Nov 25, 2009)

Lemon Skunk Smoke Report 


hang in there, Purp, they will POP!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 25, 2009)

may God grant us eagar minds, guided iminagitions and green thumbs. you got it all bro but dont let that egearness get away from ya they gonna pop.


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 25, 2009)

Yhanks everyone..its cracking finally..im just so eager to see these...but gotta slow it on down..i was driving earlier and had to tell myslef to slow down and give it some time...but i got all these damn diff. fem beans,,Thats another mistake..orderin too many beans!


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 25, 2009)

Roseman said:


> Lemon Skunk Smoke Report
> 
> 
> hang in there, Purp, they will POP!


THANKS Big Unc i needed that as well!

Hightimes had great things to say bout the strain


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 25, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Yhanks everyone..its cracking finally..im just so eager to see these...but gotta slow it on down..i was driving earlier and had to tell myslef to slow down and give it some time...but i got all these damn diff. fem beans,,Thats another mistake..orderin too many beans!


 haha i feel that man lol i went ahead and harvested everything and put the ones back in veg shut down the flower tent till i get proper ventalition next week between the mites and the heat they wasent doin worth a damn bro so im gonna waity and clone good genetics and order more


----------



## DirtyPirate (Nov 25, 2009)

Hahaha, I know what you mean. I got nine different strains sittin' here.


----------



## starhawk2888 (Nov 25, 2009)

Lets see some grow pics guys? Ill try to post mine this weekend


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 25, 2009)

starhawk2888 said:


> Lets see some grow pics guys? Ill try to post mine this weekend


the bean is still germing..got a another week before we'll see greenery


----------



## Spoon420 (Nov 25, 2009)

yea i feel u on having to many strains, i got like 5 now and plus i plan on ordering like 4 more during attitudes give away... it sucks i got a couple years worth of a beans but i still want more


----------



## DirtyPirate (Nov 25, 2009)

Spoon420 said:


> yea i feel u on having to many strains, i got like 5 now and plus i plan on ordering like 4 more during attitudes give away... it sucks i got a couple years worth of a beans but i still want more


Oh yeah, I'll definitely be ordering those when they start.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Nov 25, 2009)

What's with the attitude special? I haven't heard. I'm with you Spoon420. Have at least a years worth of seeds and I clone but I still like having quality genetics around.


----------



## DirtyPirate (Nov 25, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> What's with the attitude special? I haven't heard. I'm with you Spoon420. Have at least a years worth of seeds and I clone but I still like having quality genetics around.


Hit up there website. They have a box to sign up for their newsletter. It'll tell you all about it.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Nov 25, 2009)

Yeah, I went to the strain and seed review and they had a link. Damn, I love Skunk crosses. Looks like I better throw some budget at that special. Thanks DP.


----------



## DirtyPirate (Nov 25, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Yeah, I went to the strain and seed review and they had a link. Damn, I love Skunk crosses. Looks like I better throw some budget at that special. Thanks DP.


I just love sales! Woot!

Damn, DP... Hmmmm... Should've thought of the repercussions of my name before I chose it. Oh well, I'll roll with it.


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 26, 2009)

Man last night b4 i went to bed;the bean still hadnt done anything but a slight crack.I said to myself well fuck it i got another LS bean so lemme turn up the heat to HOT on the mat(It gets really hot too) I woke up to a 1/4" tap root!Made my MORNING!
Gonna let it germ for the rest of the day and put in the bucket tonight!


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 26, 2009)

Anyone know how loud these are?
are they pretty quiet?
*Vortex Inline Duct Blowers - 4", 6", 8", 10", 12" and 16"*


----------



## Roseman (Nov 26, 2009)

Powerful Exhaust Fan look there


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 26, 2009)

Roseman said:


> Powerful Exhaust Fan look there


Good ass price i was almost pissed that i spent that much,but mine is smaller that ine would be too long but that is cheap for that fan!I could use one of them for INTAKE air on my tent..still scheming on the tent..just too hot!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 26, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Good ass price i was almost pissed that i spent that much,but mine is smaller that ine would be too long but that is cheap for that fan!I could use one of them for INTAKE air on my tent..still scheming on the tent..just too hot!


 brother i was sure hopin you got one of those fans i need to know hoow loud it will be also cuz of my tent damn ima buy one i guess next week and see the results ima go to those sites and chek out the fans rose posted


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 26, 2009)

im leanin towards those man one of the 570 cfm


----------



## DirtyPirate (Nov 26, 2009)

I've got a 465CFM Can-Fan. It's somewhat quiet... but not that quiet. I'm going to mount it in my crawlspace whenever I get the balls to go under there. I'm gonna disconnect and cap my Heat/Air ducting and hook my fan up to the vent. Gonna be sweet!


----------



## Roseman (Nov 26, 2009)

Happy thanskgiving, friends!


----------



## DirtyPirate (Nov 26, 2009)

Roseman said:


> Happy thanskgiving, friends!


You too Mr. Rose! You too! Everyone else, for that matter!


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 26, 2009)

Yup happy thanksgiving and the 
Lemon Skunk has just been planted! oh..and i lost my camera..but im gettin a better one.


----------



## DirtyPirate (Nov 26, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Yup happy thanksgiving and the
> Lemon Skunk has just been planted! oh..and i lost my camera..but im gettin a better one.


Sweet! I'll be waiting for those pics!


----------



## starhawk2888 (Nov 26, 2009)

Yea me 2. Ill put up sum pics of my lemon skunk plant. My room needs more light, so it is kind of stretching and not really growing outwards


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 26, 2009)

soumds good man cant wait im gonna try and get some pics up later im still pretty bummed out about the light deal but im gonna fix it or start on the flower tent today while i got some time off


----------



## ganjaluvr (Nov 26, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Yup happy thanksgiving and the
> Lemon Skunk has just been planted! oh..and i lost my camera..but im gettin a better one.



Hey man, is this your first 'Lemon Skunk' grow? Just curious if you have any growing tips for this strain as I have a Lemon Skunk lady that's been growing for exactly 21 days now. She's doing really well.. except for some weird looking spots that are starting to show on her leafs... but I don't think it's anything major to really be worried about ya dig? So I'm just letting her do her thing for now.

Oh.. and I'm doing this grow as a 12/12 from seed.. (well actually she got a good solid week&1/2 worth of veg.. then I switched her over to flower). 

She's just started to bring out her 4th set of branches and the branches below the newer set.. are very short branches with tight internodes (flowering sites). 

I can't wait until I actually start to see some actual buds tho ya dig? hehehe...

But yeah if you have any tips.. that would be sweet dude.. or even some articles about growing the Lemon Skunk strain would be nice. Thanks in advance bro.

I also have the femanized 'White Berry' from Paradise Seed Co.; but I just now started germinating her... hopefully she'll be just as healthy as my Lemon Skunk lady. One can hope anyhow.

Good luck to ya bro!! Peace. 
Happy Holidays!
peace.


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 26, 2009)

Nah..never even grown a SATIVA dominate strain before..This my 1st Lemon Skunk.

hear she gets real tall..

but i know how to change her mind about that! Ill topp 2-3 times and supercropp if needed.


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 26, 2009)

My first Afgan grow
5 strain BP grow 400w. HID


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 26, 2009)

[youtube]8g9g2wM3i1A[/youtube]


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 26, 2009)

these fans are very loud... but you can control that noise via a insulation box around it.... these are commercial, made for big building... what roseman posted is perfect for less than or around a 25' foot run


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 28, 2009)

Put in RW yesterday with a lil 1/4" tail













Prety good pics for an iphone!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 28, 2009)

Lookin good my nig, she is off to great start


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 28, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Put in RW yesterday with a lil 1/4" tail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lookin good man off to a great start im ready to see this go down homie


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks peepz......

i been readin up on this strain..its supposed to be STRONG ass smoke...

We'll see...


----------



## Lt Shiny Sides (Nov 29, 2009)

PICTURES! She looks great so far man.


----------



## DirtyPirate (Nov 29, 2009)

Lookin' good, Purp!


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Was runnin 25% humidity but i added 3 bowls around the bucket with a lil oscillating fan over em and now its up to 45% and with foliar spray i can get a lil higher!
The proprer humidity and temps are very vital for growth in the veg stage.
During flower the humidity can be much lower.


----------



## DirtyPirate (Nov 29, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Was runnin 25% humidity but i added 3 bowls around the bucket with a lil oscillating fan over em and now its up to 45% and with foliar spray i can get a lil higher!
> The proprer humidity and temps are very vital for growth in the veg stage.
> During flower the humidity can be much lower.


Nice! I'm running 48% as we speak...


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

DirtyPirate said:


> Nice! I'm running 48% as we speak...


When i use the GH floralicious GROW as a Foliar spray the humidity will raise to high 50's low 60's...just perfect!


----------



## Roseman (Nov 29, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> Was runnin 25% humidity but i added 3 bowls around the bucket with a lil oscillating fan over em and now its up to 45% and with foliar spray i can get a lil higher!
> The proprer humidity and temps are very vital for growth in the veg stage.
> During flower the humidity can be much lower.


Amen to that!


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

HEY WASSUP Big Unc glad to see ya!


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

*Summary of Macronutrients* 
Macronutrients are the elements most vital to all plant-life. There are three major and most prominent macronutrients: Nitrogen (&#8220;N&#8221, Phosphorus (&#8220;P&#8221, and Potassium (&#8220;K&#8221. All fertilizers contain these three fundamental elements, but in varying amounts, depending on fertilizer type/brand. The N-P-K ratio of the fertilizer will be listed on the side of the container/box in the form of three numbers separated by hyphens (e.g. 20-20-20, etc.); choose a fertilizer that correlates with your specific needs and stage of plant-growth. TIP: In their vegetative state, cannabis plants thrive primarily on &#8220;N&#8221; and &#8220;P&#8221;; and in their flowering-stage, &#8220;P&#8221; and &#8220;K&#8221; become more essential. 

*Summary of Micronutrients* 
Along with the basic macronutrients, plants also require micronutrients (or Trace-Elements) for sustained health and vigor. Some of these trace-elements are Calcium (&#8220;Ca&#8221, Magnesium (&#8220;Mg&#8221, Sulfur (&#8220;S&#8221, Manganese (&#8220;Mn&#8221, Boron (&#8220;B&#8221, Zinc (&#8220;Zn&#8221, and Copper (&#8220;Cu&#8221. They are present in most, if not all, fertilizers, but in generally lesser portions than the major macronutrients. 

Below is a list of the basic macronutrients and micronutrients/trace-elements, along with the horticultural-benefits and deficiency-symptoms of each: 

*Element Name:* Nitrogen 
*Symbol:* N 
*Atomic Number:* 7 
*Atomic Mass:* 14.00674 
*Horticultural-Benefit:* Nitrogen promotes photosynthesis, and is directly responsible for the production of chlorophyll. It stimulates leaf and stem growth, and aids the overall size and vigor of the plants. 
*Deficiency-Symptoms:* A nitrogen-deficiency can be recognized by reduced growth-rates and yellowing of the leaves (starting with the older/lower leaves). Colder soil-temperatures make nitrogen less-available to plants.


*Element Name:* Phosphorus 
*Symbol:* P 
*Atomic Number:* 15 
*Atomic Mass:* 30.973762 
*Horticultural-Benefit:* Phosphorus aids in the germination of seeds, and the growth of seedlings and roots. It is also vital the production of terpene resins, floral clusters, and necessary sugars and starches. Phosphorus also influences overall vigor. 
*Deficiency-Symptoms:* A phosphorus-deficiency can be noted by reduced growth-rates and the production of smaller leaves which wilt/drop quickly. The leaves will be a dull, bluish-green, which will turn purplish or bronzy, and will have seared edges. Excessive &#8220;P&#8221;-levels can initiate a potassium-deficiency.


*Element Name:* Potassium 
*Symbol:* K 
*Atomic Number:* 19 
*Atomic Mass:* 39.0983 
*Horticultural-Benefit:* Potassium is important to your plants for metabolic changes during flowering, and the production of floral clusters. It also promotes general plant-vigor, disease-resistance, and sturdy growth. 
*Deficiency-Symptoms:* A potassium-deficiency will retard growth-rates, and cause leaf-tips and -edges to become a scorched-brown color, with curled margins.


*Element Name:* Calcium 
*Symbol:* Ca 
*Atomic Number:* 20 
*Atomic Mass:* 40.078 
*Horticultural-Benefit:* Calcium is a key ingredient in cell-walls. It strengthens stems/stalks/branches, and also contributes to root-development/growth, primarily that of the rot-tips. 
*Deficiency-Symptoms:* A calcium-deficiency can be recognized by distorted leaves, with hooked tips and curled margins. A deficiency would also result in under-developed roots, with weak root-tips.


*Element Name:* Magnesium 
*Symbol:* Mg 
*Atomic Number:* 12 
*Atomic Mass:* 24.3050 
*Horticultural-Benefit:* Magnesium is significant for chlorophyll-production and most enzyme reactions. It is responsible for healthy leaf-structure and -production, as well as sustaining healthy vein-structure in the leaves. 
*Deficiency-Symptoms:* A magnesium-deficiency will affect various plant-species differently. The most common symptoms in cannabis plants are a vivid yellowing of the leaves, followed by leaves falling without withering, starting with the older/lower leaves. Excessive &#8220;Mg&#8221;-levels may initiate a calcium-deficiency.


*Element Name:* Sulfur 
*Symbol:* S 
*Atomic Number:* 16 
*Atomic Mass:* 32.066 
*Horticultural-Benefit:* Sulfur, being an ingredient in plant-protiens, is vital for protein-production, chlorophyll-production and vegetative growth. 
*Deficiency-Symptoms:* A sulfur-deficiency can be identified by retarded growth-rates, accompanied by small, mutated leaves which are round in shape and roll upwards. Leaves will become stiff and brittle, and will fall off. A &#8220;S&#8221;-deficiency will also cause flowers on the top of kholas to die.


*Element Name:* Manganese 
*Symbol:* Mn 
*Atomic Number:* 25 
*Atomic Mass:* 54.93805 
*Horticultural-Benefit:* Manganese is a catalyst for many enzymes, and also aids photosynthesis/ chlorophyll-production. 
*Deficiency-Symptoms:* A manganese-deficiency will have varying symptoms, depending on plant-species. The most common symptoms in cannabis plants are a yellowing of chloroplasts while stems remain relatively green. White or grey specks/spots may develop on the surfaces of leaves. As is usually the case, older/lower leaves will be affected first. Excessive &#8220;Mn&#8221;-levels may cause an &#8220;Fe&#8221;(iron)-deficiency, which will exhibit symptoms similar to a &#8220;Mn&#8221;-deficiency.


*Element Name:* Boron 
*Symbol:* B 
*Atomic Number:* 5 
*Atomic Mass:* 10.811 
*Horticultural-Benefit:* Boron aids the movement of necessary sugars, as well as reproduction, and water intake by cells. It also assists in the production of stems/stalks/branches, and keeps calcium in a soluble form. Furthermore, &#8220;B&#8221; contributes to leaf-production/-coloring/and -structure.
*Deficiency-Symptoms:* A boron-deficiency can be recognized by distorted and/or dead growing tips, hollow stems, and malformed fruits/flowers. Plants suffering from a &#8220;B&#8221;-deficiency frequently exhibit scorched, curled leaves, which are often spotted and discolored; young/vegetative leaves are affected first. Excessive &#8220;B&#8221;-levels may cause plants to exhibit symptoms similar to those of &#8220;Mg&#8221;-/&#8221;K&#8221;-deficiencies.


*Element Name:* Zinc 
*Symbol:* Zn 
*Atomic Number:* 30 
*Atomic Mass:* 65.39 
*Horticultural-Benefit:* Zinc-levels directly affect plant-size and -maturation , as it is necessary for the production of plant-proteins. Consequently, &#8220;Zn&#8221; is vital to the production of leaves and stalks/stems/branches. 
*Deficiency-Symptoms:* A deficiency of zinc will result in the yellowing of chloroplasts between leaf-veins, usually with purplish spots of dead cells on leaf-surfaces; older/lower leaves are the first to show symptoms. Vegetative-growth is retarded and deformed, and floral-growth is reduced. Excessive &#8220;Zn&#8221;-levels can initiate an &#8220;Fe&#8221;(iron)-deficiency.


*Element Name:* Copper 
*Symbol:* Cu 
*Atomic Number:* 29 
*Atomic Mass:* 63.546 
*Horticultural-Benefit:* Copper is responsible for healthy, vigorous growth, and strengthens stalks/stem/branches. It is also necessary for the production of plant-proteins, and is crucial for reproduction. 
*Deficiency-Symptoms:* A copper-deficiency can cause otherwise green leaves to adopt a bluish hue. Vegetative growth may fail to unfold, and may be yellow at the tips and edges.


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

*HERE IS SOME OTHER GOOD INFO THAT NEEDS TO BE STATED AND/OR EXPLAINED.

*Contributed by: lbhydro 

*These are the exact steps I take to properly preparing a nute solution:* 
Note: My res is 25 gallons, so you will have to adjust all volumes for your res size. 

I would suggest getting a container that would be able to hold the same amount of water as your res. That way you can prepare your mixture in the mixing container, then empty your rez and immediately pump the fresh solution into your system so that they will be out of the water for a minimal amount of time to reduce shock. 
Use good water. I use RO (Reverse Osmosis) water. 
Add all of your extras to your reservoir 
In bloom, I add 80ml of Bcuzz bloom stimulant (Bcuzzs suggested str for 25 gals), and a small amount of Epsom salts, about 2 TSP (10ml). You must mix your e-salts in warm water, or they will take forever to dissolve and throw off your readings. This little trick will help you whenever you need to mix something solid into your nute solution. Dissolve it first. 
Nutrient mixing. 
What I do is get a gallon of water, and mix my nutes ratios into that container, then I simply add that solution to my res until I reach the desired ppm. You CANNOT mix them together in their pure form, they must be diluted or nutrient lockout can occur. I never pour nutes directly into the reservoir. 
My system holds 25 gallons, so I use 80ml as my base unit of measure. I use the 1-2-3 (G-M-B) formula. It is the one that GH recommends and it works well for me. For example 1-2-3 = 80ml  160ml  240ml 
Always add Micro, then Grow, then Bloom. 
In my bucket of water I add 2 measures of GH Micro. Mix. Then I add my 1 measure of Grow. Mix. Then I add my 3 measures of Bloom. Mix. 
My measure is 80ml - yours will be different according to your res size. 
Use a submersible water pump to keep everything mixing in your main rez. 
Add the GH mixture slowly to the mixing container until I reach my desired ppm. After I have the ppms set, I adjust my ph until my mixture is perfect. Then I quickly dump my res and put the contents form my mixing container into my res. 
Be sure your nutes are fully mixed before trusting your readings. I have found ph to take longer to stabilize than ppm's, so allow the tank to really mix up well before you count on a ph reading to be true. 
*Here are some GH ratios I use:* 
_Cuttings_ 
pure RO water and a rooting powder, liquid, or gel is all you need 
_Seedlings / clones_ 
Add a drop of superthrive per gallon of water, e-salts, and a 1-1-1 (G-M-B) GH mixture at 250 ppm and adjust ph to 5.2  5.8. 
_Early veg_ 
Add a drop of superthrive per gallon of water, e-salts, and a 1-1-1 (G-M-B) GH mixture at 350-450 ppm and adjust ph to 5.2  5.8. 
_Vegging_ 
Add a drop of superthrive per gallon of water, e-salts, and a 3-2-1 (G-M-B) GH mixture at 500-650 ppm and adjust ph to 5.2  5.8. 
_Transition to blooming_ (first 2 weeks of 12/12) 
Add my Bcuzz bloom booster, e-salts, and a 1-1-1 (G-M-B) GH mixture at 700 ppm and adjust ph to 5.2  5.8. 
_Full bloom_ 
Add my Bcuzz bloom booster, e-salts, and a 1-2-3 (G-M-B) GH mixture at 750 - 950 ppm and adjust ph to 5.2  5.8. 
*Tips:* 
>When I give a range of ppm, I start off low and mix a little extra GH to slowly bump up the ppms as the days go on to make sure the plants can handle it. Every strain will grow a little different. 
>If system heat is a problem, you can use a silicone solution such as pro-tekt (or Pro-silica) to raise ph and give the plants a little something to help them out in hot weather. Use it sparingly. I wouldnt add more than 1 ml per gallon into your res. It may slow down growth. 
>Dont try to add all kinds of stuff to your res, the simpler the better. That is why I add so little Epsom salts. If I start having Mg issues I would bump it up, but I havent had to yet. 
>You will not need H2O2 (hydrogen peroxide) unless you have an improper nute solution. If you keep your res temps at 68-72* and it is light tight you wont have algae problems and your plants will be the happiest. The higher your nute temps go, the less O2 the water can hold. It is a property of water itself and no amount of bubbles will help. 
>I keep my nutes at a ph between 5.2  5.8. If it is in this range DO NOT try to get it perfect by adding ph up and down. 
If you mix up your solution and you don't HAVE to use the ph up or down DON'T. When you do adjust try to hit 5.5 but once again dont be too picky. If its a little higher or lower let it go. Youll just mess things up by trying to mix it exactly. 
>If you have a nutrient deficiency, or some other problem that you think might be nutrient related - change your nutes! 
[*Editor's note*: 
>Some members prefer to add main nutrient components first, additives later: 
(~shabang~) "Anything organic will throw your EC/PPM measurements off and it will be harder to judge how much salt fertilizer you've added. I've always thought it best to put the additives in last after you're happy with the chem levels." 
>Be careful when mixing highly concentrated nutrients, as lockout _can_ occur when adding pH "up" (As may occur in a smaller volume). It is my experience that K can precipitate out of solution - make sure pH "up" or "Down" is added to the nutrient solution with additional water). 
>Another mixup procedure is to mix the nutrients directly into the main rez. This method takes longer, as adjustments require additional mixup of seperate nutrient components. 
>(Reggea love) Nutrients strengths should be qualified with the ppm/us conversion factor used (such as 0.5, 0.6 or 0.7), which can make a significant difference to the actual strengths.]


----------



## ganjaluvr (Nov 29, 2009)

323cheezy said:


> im just starting a kandy kush from reserva privada....
> Had an issue with the dna bean.... its disgusting...sprout yet never grew.... still alive tho...
> but alll my other infants look good...
> so im intersted to see how yours works out....
> Lemon skunk was one of my initial choices..... nice pic!




I too am having issues with my Lemon Skunk bean. her leaves have what look to be rust colored spots on them.. but like that's how it looks.. unless you get close and look... then you can almost see through the spots.. almost look like holes in the leaves.. but.. yet there's still plant fibers.. ??? It's weird... 

I tried cutting off the bad parts of the leaves.. but that didn't work.

The only thing I can think of.. to make sure it wasn't a fuck up on my part would be to move her to a new pot. With all new soil.. would be tricky but doable. 

just so everyone knows... she's exactly 24 days old from seed. Also!!! I tried this one.. with the 12/12 from seed method.. however!! I did actually give her about 12 days worth of vegging... then switched her over to 12/12. She also has pre-flowers showing at the budding sites..and is just starting to form her 5th set of branches... or 5th set of true leafs.. whichever you want to call it.

I think i'll just give her a new pot.. with new soil and see if that fixes the leaf problem.. if not... then I know its the plants fault.. and not something I did.

anywho..

Happy Holiday's Everyone!!! 

Peace


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 30, 2009)

Sorry for the bad luck guys but mine is comming along PERFECT so far


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 30, 2009)

Well damn...

It was supposed to be cold this week but not this fucked up climate...like in the 20s-40s

I walk outside this mornin and its 88!Hot as shit! Its always like this in the winter..it NEVER snows..

Ive been living here 26 yrs and it has snowed twice!

Southern weather for ya!


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 30, 2009)

Dropped the light in the cooltube about 2' above my lil one..Looks just like it did b4 i dropped the light...I thought it was a gonner for sure.Well see how it looks at 5:00

Well the bulb went out..i thought i broke my light..so i put the HPS light in there and it fired up..so the bulb must have gotten messed up..anyway ..

just had to order new bulbs i went with the Agrosun Gold MH and the hortilux super HPS,,one day delivery...
it will be just fine under the HPS till the MH comes in..should be this week!...i needed new bulbs anyways!


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 30, 2009)

my new MH bulb comming *AGROSUN Gold Halides* make plants grow their best! A Hydrofarm exclusive, these spectrally enhanced halides are the best all-purpose growth and fruiting/flowering light you can use. They emit more of the red wavelengths than the common halides. They are the *"Gold Standard"* in plant growth lighting, and thousands are in use by satisfied gardeners worldwide. *AGROSUN Gold Halides *are super Halides with *MORE *red for flowering than other common halides.
*AGROSUN *Halides* OUTPERFORM* Common Sodiums in 4.5" Geranium Test* - *45% More Flowers Produced, 25% More Axillary Branching!*


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 30, 2009)

EYE Hortilux Super HPS grow lamps fine-tune your lighting system to provide optimum spectral energy levels that promote vigorous plant growth. The EYE Super HPS EN Grow Lamps provide 17% more total energy and 25% more energy in the violet, blue, and green spectrum than standard High Pressure Sodium lamps.
Lamp Code: LU400S/HTL/EN
Initial Lumens: 55000
Rated Life Hours: 24000


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 30, 2009)

Agrosun Gold Light Spectrum


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 30, 2009)

Sounds good man, too bad about the light, but you can beat one day delivery


----------



## starhawk2888 (Nov 30, 2009)

Yea, one day delivery. Cant beat that. I just found some higher power CFLs (60 watts) in Lowes that i'm pumped for


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 30, 2009)

whats good man


----------



## DirtyPirate (Dec 1, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> whats good man


Cheese is good...


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 1, 2009)

DirtyPirate said:


> Cheese is good...


you called????


----------



## DirtyPirate (Dec 1, 2009)

323cheezy said:


> you called????


Yes! I need you! Come quickly!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 1, 2009)

DirtyPirate said:


> Cheese is good...


 lol i was referring to my boy purp


----------



## DirtyPirate (Dec 1, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> lol i was referring to my boy purp


Lol, I know. Just being stoned...


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 1, 2009)

Today was a good day for the HYDRO team!Got much needed supplies in!











Ok got my canfan in .Its about as loud as a computer fan (when i shut the door to the room i could barely hear the canfan but the CPU fan could be heard well)..Its big,bulky,heavy and plus with my lil CPU fan im getting temps around 3-4 degrees higher so theres no need for it now so i took it off.Will work perfect in the cabinet im gonna build.If i had a lil more space,i would keep it on but i need more!
I highly recommend these VORETEX CANFANS!Not loud as i expected!






AgroSun Gold 400w. MH with enhanced RED spectrum






EYE Hortilux SUPER HPS 400w


----------



## DirtyPirate (Dec 1, 2009)

That's what I'm talkin' about!!!


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Dec 1, 2009)

Serious gear for the serious grower!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 1, 2009)

hell yea bro ima have to grab one of those fans to vent my tent its perfect lookin great man shit im gettin the lac thursday, shoot me a link on where you got that fan how long did the shipping take?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 1, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Serious gear for the serious grower!


you can say that again

Im liking the set up purp


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 2, 2009)

DirtyPirate said:


> That's what I'm talkin' about!!!


Hell yea bro,it was much needed.



MostlyCrazy said:


> Serious gear for the serious grower!


You know i gotta get the best of whatever MC..I had dropped my light on my plant and that bitch is heavy,just lookes like its in shock or just growing slowly right now but when it fell the light went out and i had to order a new bulb..When the light went out i had to put my HPS bulb in there until the new onees came in!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 2, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> hell yea bro ima have to grab one of those fans to vent my tent its perfect lookin great man shit im gettin the lac thursday, shoot me a link on where you got that fan how long did the shipping take?


www.growwurks.com or try Hydro Empire ..This fan is a BEAST ya heard me but its too much for what i need right now ill deffinitely use it in the summer but we in winter so the temps are low already.It took about a week to come in.Yea bro perfect to vent the tent but make DAMN sure you look at the dimensions of it cause its like 13" tall! BITCH IS BIG!I wish i would have gotten the 4" but im happy!Its powerful!

[QUOTE="SICC";3472023]you can say that again

Wassup sicc! glad you checkin in on me homie!

Im liking the set up purp[/QUOTE]

Thanks man its a really east setup


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 2, 2009)

for shure man ill get the 4 then cuz my tent isnt that big but damn it gets hot in there i closed up all the vents to that room tho so no heat goes in there


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 2, 2009)

pitbudz87 said:


> for shure man ill get the 4 then cuz my tent isnt that big but damn it gets hot in there i closed up all the vents to that room tho so no heat goes in there


Me too..but when i sat the fan up on the cooltube..it had that whole 25' -6" ducting foil tube stretched out FULLY!Its a beast.I like the 6".The 4" would be perfect..
But im going to lowes,buying a 5'x4x4 cabinet and am going to mylar the walls ,,cut necessary holes for ducting and mount the fan.Itll be a while but itll get done!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 2, 2009)

Suffering a lil damage as you can see from the light and cooltube falling on it(it weighs about 15lbs i though it was gone for sure)Its just growin a lil slower and the stem looks bruised like but its commin along fine! 
Sjould be starting to feed in a few days to a week..we'll see!


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey Purp, don't mean to be picky but that RW cube looks extra wet. Is it just the picture?


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 2, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Hey Purp, don't mean to be picky but that RW cube looks extra wet. Is it just the picture?



dont you want it too be wet all the time MC?


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Dec 2, 2009)

I like slightly moist all the time. I like to give them a taste and make them look for more.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 3, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Hey Purp, don't mean to be picky but that RW cube looks extra wet. Is it just the picture?


Yea its wet in that pic but not that wet all the time..


----------



## Roseman (Dec 3, 2009)

After you do a half dozen grows, you will quit looking at the cubes, quit looking in the tank, quit looking at the roots, quit looking at the rocks, and just trust it is all doing OK.
I get asked everyday, realy, EVERYDAY, look at my hydroton rocks, look at my rockwool cube, look at my baby leaf, look at my water, look at my fan leaf, and I answer and help them, and I never tell them QUIT LOOKING AT IT, but I always think it. LOL


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Dec 3, 2009)

What's the fun in not looking? LOL!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 3, 2009)

Roseman said:


> After you do a half dozen grows, you will quit looking at the cubes, quit looking in the tank, quit looking at the roots, quit looking at the rocks, and just trust it is all doing OK.
> I get asked everyday, realy, EVERYDAY, look at my hydroton rocks, look at my rockwool cube, look at my baby leaf, look at my water, look at my fan leaf, and I answer and help them, and I never tell them QUIT LOOKING AT IT, but I always think it. LOL


Yea i feel the EXACT same way..but the RW was a lil too saturated..Got to make em hunt a lil too!



MostlyCrazy said:


> What's the fun in not looking? LOL!


no fun in not lookin bro!But its like lookin at you engine everytime you crank up your vehicle..just somethin ya aint gotta do cause you already know are atleast supposed to!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 3, 2009)

i added 10ml of Rhizotonic for root growth and 3ml of grow to app. 2 gal tap water.

Seems to be boosting it up a lil.. haha...well it's supposed to!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 3, 2009)

sweet i got some new nutes and some calibration sloution ima post it in my grow


----------



## jkmovies (Dec 4, 2009)

Check out my DNA Lemon Skunk Feminized. She's 24 days old and about 8 inches. The last few days she's been growing an inch per day. She was a little thirsty tonight, but I hooked her up.


----------



## Lt Shiny Sides (Dec 4, 2009)

That is a beautiful, healthy plant you got there jkmovies! Great job.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 6, 2009)

Started feeding yesterday at almost full strength ...

Still lookin like a runt...but i know what can happen to a runt!(Uncle Rose) taught me patience with that!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 6, 2009)

lookin good man ima get some pics up here in a bit


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 6, 2009)

Do yall think that the light falling on it could have stunted it into being a small plant or genetics..cause it was a free bean....

I WANT OPINIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roseman (Dec 6, 2009)

I can state as fact that I wish I had not wasted nutes and work on two runts.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 6, 2009)

ok lets face it the LS was a runt and like big unc says we aint got time to be fucking with no runts ...so here is the new thread...FINALLY GET ME SUM PURP!
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/280537-5gal-bucket-dwc-ceres-purp.html#post3489216


----------

